# Trailer Prices



## EmilyRosie (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

We had a 2 horse straight haul trailer, but then we got another horse. We finally sold our trailer, but now are looking for a 3 horse angle haul trailer bumper pull. I'm wondering what a regular price would be for that trailer? I found one trailer for $5000. Is that a good deal? We are kind of new to the trailer buying.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Is this a used trailer? If so, what year? If it's new, that is a very good price.


----------



## EmilyRosie (Oct 8, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Is this a used trailer? If so, what year? If it's new, that is a very good price.


The one I'm looking at I found on craiglist which I know we have to be careful with, but we would obviously go see it first. Its a 1996 Trails West. There is new flooring and a tack storage room.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it's in good shape and ready to haul, meaning brakes, break-aways, & lights are working & tires are proper trailer tires with decent tread, then that's exactly where I would price it. 1996 might have a bit of surface rust but nothing to compromise structure.


----------

